# Using White Homers in Ministry



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think of starting a small loft of white homers in Baja to use with our ministry. I have space for a loft of approx 14x16 but it would have to face north. Everything I have read tell me it should face south any thoughts. The weather is mostly sunshine with very little rain winter cold mid 50. I’m look for any thought that would help in my planning. Thanks Pastor G


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your interest in the homing sport. What a wonderful tool for ministry, not only for obvious reasons, but there is a great general interest in the sport itself for the youth. 

Yes, generally the loft should face south, mine faces north, because I wanted to be able to view my birds at all times from my house-my backyard is on the south side. 

We are far south enough where winter isn't really an issue except some years. When it does really cold we use thick plastic to cover all openings facing North. 

Do you have prior knowledge on homing pigeons? If not, I recommend you find some local pigeon racing club/s or those in the business of doing releases. It will help you get a jump start and possibly avoid problems/issues.
Please do feel free to ask any questions you have not found answers to, as we do have quite some knowledgable members and possibly may have some in your area.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

There is no release company with in 500 miles of us and so far I have not found any lofts here in Central Baja. I have found three flocks of feral birds in the next town south. No racing is done here in Central Baja. So we will be purity much on our own with the Lords help. Our thought are to use homers in our-reaches and then maybe some kings to use as squabs for some of the remote pastors. Still thinking and praying.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You might need to start with young birds, if you want to be able to fly and train right away. As far as getting it to Baja I'm not really sure how is that going to work.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sure we can move them from So Cal. We just have to make up our minds and then build the loft. I have been working on some drawings but still not sure what we want in a loft and thoughts. I would also think i would want to start with breeders and not young birds. Time is not an issue


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

go to www.pigeon.org (AU) and request for a brochure they give this away for free and it will help you out alot, the internet is also a good way to get design for the loft, AU also have a showcase loft where you can see other peoples loft and design. Hope this help.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

How far are you from el cajon ca?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

People recommend south facing or east facing loft because you want sun as much as possible to go inside your loft to keep them warm and dry your loft. North facing may have cold winds coming so it is usually not recommended, but if you have no choice, then as Treesa said, you can just cover the north facing stuff to prevent cold draft/wind at night from entering. Nevertheless your loft must have some sun on it so you may have to put some windows where the sun can shine through.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip we are about 550 miles from you. As far as cold wind we live in the desert where the cold part of the year at night is around 50. I am planning on a south faceing window that can be opened but am also concerned about summer heat.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really think where you live can give exception to the facing south thing, if they have an aviary and are let out to loft fly alot and get sunshine, facing north will be no problem and even a blessing in the hot summer months.. you can have "windows" with hardwire cloth on them with doors that shut from the outside on the south side to let sun in the loft when you want, and close them if you get a cold spell...which Im sure does not happen all that often.. good luck and happy flying!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank to all for the advice as i get the plans done I will post them for you all to review and give your thoughts


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Thank to all for the advice as i get the plans done I will post them for you all to review and give your thoughts


 maybe this guy can get some birds to you or know somebody that can , it couldnt hurt to ask http://www.pigeonpeddler.com/white_racers.html


----------

